# If you want Accurate answers...



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

I live in BC, so when I read things like Canada has great FREE healthcare, I know the person saying it doesn't live in BC, (because in BC its not free, and far from great) but someone reading it from abroad may not realize that, and even some people living in other parts of Canada don't know there are differences, or that things are differrent in each of the 13 provinces/territories, and if you think about, Canada is like 13 little countries all bound together, and like countries, each province has different healthcare rules/cost, different taxes, different laws, and different weather and cost of living, car insurance and so on and so on. So if someone wants an accurate answer, don't ask a question without saying what part of Canada you are interested in because it could make a difference in the answer, alternately, someone answerring a question should start off saying, in BC, its this way, or in Ontario its that way, etc. And before you ask a question, please think it thru, does it make you sound foolish, if it does you won't get many people wasting their time answerring, ie; "will my Honda work in Canada" or " will I need a new watch because its a different time zone". People are on here to help, but you have to help yourself and don't just rely on this forum for all your answers, and if someone questions your question, it might be because they don't think you are seriously interested in moving to Canada, eg: if you post on the Canada forum that Canada is your first choice, but then post the same question on another forum saying that country is your first choice. And finally, don't put all you eggs in one basket based on one persons opinion about living in Canada.:welcome:


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

*Probably won't change things!*



kimo said:


> I live in BC, so when I read things like Canada has great FREE healthcare, I know the person saying it doesn't live in BC, (because in BC its not free, and far from great) but someone reading it from abroad may not realize that, and even some people living in other parts of Canada don't know there are differences, or that things are differrent in each of the 13 provinces/territories, and if you think about, Canada is like 13 little countries all bound together, and like countries, each province has different healthcare rules/cost, different taxes, different laws, and different weather and cost of living, car insurance and so on and so on. So if someone wants an accurate answer, don't ask a question without saying what part of Canada you are interested in because it could make a difference in the answer, alternately, someone answerring a question should start off saying, in BC, its this way, or in Ontario its that way, etc. And before you ask a question, please think it thru, does it make you sound foolish, if it does you won't get many people wasting their time answerring, ie; "will my Honda work in Canada" or " will I need a new watch because its a different time zone". People are on here to help, but you have to help yourself and don't just rely on this forum for all your answers, and if someone questions your question, it might be because they don't think you are seriously interested in moving to Canada, eg: if you post on the Canada forum that Canada is your first choice, but then post the same question on another forum saying that country is your first choice. And finally, don't put all you eggs in one basket based on one persons opinion about living in Canada.:welcome:


Good points, some of which have been suggested before, but unfortunately they will probably fall on deaf ears.:frusty:


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, interesting post. So if the healthcare system is not free then how expensive is it? Are we talking US expensive? When we went to the shows here we were told that in BC we wouldnt qualify for the free health care for the first three months of our stay. We we moving to Vancouver Island in Aug time this year, we know BC is the most or one of the most expensive places to live. Your advice would be welcome.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Msp*



missmop said:


> Hi, interesting post. So if the healthcare system is not free then how expensive is it? Are we talking US expensive? When we went to the shows here we were told that in BC we wouldnt qualify for the free health care for the first three months of our stay. We we moving to Vancouver Island in Aug time this year, we know BC is the most or one of the most expensive places to live. Your advice would be welcome.


You might want to search, (Google,Yahoo etc), Medical Services Plan of British Columbia,


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

@Missmop - I was told the same 4 years ago and didn't have time to go searching for jarust took a 3 month travel insurance policy to cover myself. It did in fact turn out to be true. Oh apply as early as yuo can - the day you arrive, Here in AB I had to submit documents to them 3 times. Got it eventually and just in time as I was hospitalized!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*2 different systems*



missmop said:


> Hi, interesting post. So if the healthcare system is not free then how expensive is it? Are we talking US expensive? When we went to the shows here we were told that in BC we wouldnt qualify for the free health care for the first three months of our stay. We we moving to Vancouver Island in Aug time this year, we know BC is the most or one of the most expensive places to live. Your advice would be welcome.


Just following up my earlier reply, most U.S. hospitals are "for profit", thats why if you don't have insurance it can bankrupt you, but, thats also why they have the latest technology, and the staff to run efficiantly, because they have the money to do it, and aren't backlogged like in BC. Alot of small U.S. hospitals are better equipted, and have more modern equipment and less wait times than BC cities 10 times the population. Where as hospitals in BC are tax payer (government) owned, so they have budgets, which more often than not they can't meet, so ER's aren't open all day, MRI's, CT scans etc can't operate all the time because there isn't the staff to operate them, and all this has a snowball effect that results in massive delays. For example, a surgeon might be alotted 5 hours of operating room time per week to do surgery, but when they need 15 to do all that needs to be done it doesn't take long for them to be months or even years behind, but in the U.S. system,. the more surgeries they can do, the more money the hospitals make, so they are not usually backed up like here. At least one Vancouver Island hospital that I know of is funded for less beds today than 20 years ago, but yet still have the same number of beds open. In BC, if you don't have coverage you will have to pay out of pocket, coverage isn't as expensive as in the US, and neither is the cost if you are not covered. BUT, even people from BC who are coverred are not always coverred for everything elsewhere in Canada so are advised to buy extra insurance when travelling outside of BC, but within Canada, as BC medical will only cover something that would be coverred in BC. As I mentioned in the "Why Move to Canada' thread that I started on Jan, 26, my wife has been waiting for 11 months for knee surgery and may have to wait until late 2011. Also read the post by Heading South on the thread "Health Care" from early February for other similiar situations. It is not uncommon in BC for some people to be on waiting lists for well over a year for some surgeries. As for expensive on Vancouver Island, Victoria tops the list, but just 20 minutes or more north housing prices really drop.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

*Almost $24,000*



missmop said:


> Hi, interesting post. So if the healthcare system is not free then how expensive is it? Are we talking US expensive? When we went to the shows here we were told that in BC we wouldnt qualify for the free health care for the first three months of our stay. We we moving to Vancouver Island in Aug time this year, we know BC is the most or one of the most expensive places to live. Your advice would be welcome.


A few years ago in our local paper there was a story of a tourist from I believe Germany, who came here without insurance, got hurt while hiking and ended up with a medical bill of almost $24,000. :faint::crutch:


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*You were Right!*



Heading South said:


> Good points, some of which have been suggested before, but unfortunately they will probably fall on deaf ears.:frusty:


Hey, you were right! :clap2:


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

missmop said:


> Hi, interesting post. So if the healthcare system is not free then how expensive is it? Are we talking US expensive? When we went to the shows here we were told that in BC we wouldnt qualify for the free health care for the first three months of our stay. We we moving to Vancouver Island in Aug time this year, we know BC is the most or one of the most expensive places to live. Your advice would be welcome.


A friends relative who does not have medical insurance because they are currently out of work and don't have an extra $70 or so per month it costs, just went to a doctor with a sprained ankle, That cost $50, and an x-ray at the hospital cost $100. crutch rental is $15 a week. But yet they can find $120 a month for cigarettes. :confused2:


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

missmop said:


> Hi, interesting post. So if the healthcare system is not free then how expensive is it? Are we talking US expensive? When we went to the shows here we were told that in BC we wouldnt qualify for the free health care for the first three months of our stay. We we moving to Vancouver Island in Aug time this year, we know BC is the most or one of the most expensive places to live. Your advice would be welcome.


A co-workers 22 year old daughter, who is currently a university student in Victoria, and only has a part time job as a waitress and does not have any medical insurance, has already had to pay out almost $350 in medical cost for a doctors visit, blood work and prescriptions for a rash on her leg, if the rash doesn't clear up, she will have a another $50 doctor visit and probably another prescription for $$$. So don't let anyone tell you that all health care in BC is free.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

kimo said:


> A co-workers 22 year old daughter, who is currently a university student in Victoria, and only has a part time job as a waitress and does not have any medical insurance, has already had to pay out almost $350 in medical cost for a doctors visit, blood work and prescriptions for a rash on her leg, if the rash doesn't clear up, she will have a another $50 doctor visit and probably another prescription for $$$. So don't let anyone tell you that all health care in BC is free.


Sounds like our last visit to Hawaii, my wife developed a very itchy rash on her arm, while we had O deductable insurance, we still had to pay upfront, and then get re-imbursed when we got home, I don't remember the exact cost breakdown, but the total was almost $500 for a doctors visit, blood tests and a prescription, I do remember the prescription part was only $23. ( very cheap compared to BC). My point is that while BC in not as expensive as the states (for most things medical) it can still be up there if you don't have insurance.


----------

